# 3 years old, and inspected?



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

This is the house that I put that booster pump in. The house is 3 years old, and the plumber put in one of Zurns maniblocks. I was actively leaking at 25 psi. Also the 3" san cross picking up the two basement lavs, that three inch cominging out of the top is picking up a toilet, laundry, and sink. And this was inspected. Wow. I replaced the leaking manifold and tried to clean up his mess as best as I could. Here are the before pics. The rudted paint can was sitting directly below the manifold. I'm absolutly disgusted that this assclown holds a license in my state.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Here is the after.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

thats some true hack work there wtf did he install that 3" fernco :laughing:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

hey your after pics were not up when i originally posted 

nice work man.. much better:thumbup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> thats some true hack work there wtf did he install that 3" fernco :laughing:


That's his fernco, and count em', 4 couplings within 3 feet. Plus there is a bathroom and laundry dumping on top of it. In a brand new house. Me and the inspector are going to have a nice discussion on monday when he comes to final mine. Oh yeah, after the second coupling on the right lav, it has a wicked negative pitch.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice! I like the Uphonor style PEX connections.:thumbup:

I wonder if that was a "drive by" inspection on the origional DVW......:whistling2:


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i bet ya those 2 lavs were roughed in at a later time, and they just hacked into that 3" riser stack


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Bayside500 said:


> i bet ya those 2 lavs were roughed in at a later time, and they just hacked into that 3" riser stack


 No. This plumber is not a plumber. But the state let's him practice. All of this was done at the time of the build. The basement bath was finished. This guy did this, and it passed. I'm pissed, and I will stress that on Monday.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

And what plumber worth a crap needs 4 couplings and a fernco, in one stack
on a simple rough-in. I would have failed, failed, failed this abortion.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

That was some hacked up mess you had to clean up...

Looks like Night and Day... :thumbup:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Here is the after.


I know I already reamed you on facebook but...

1. Why are we installing copper spacers onto a PLASTIC electric water heater??? Why not just go straight pex?

2. Why was there a need to build that copper/zurn pex/uponor pex manifold thing when you had a manablock there already?

You should have just un-hacked the original maniblock system by adding valves and re-laying out the lines. Instead, you raised the hack bar even further. I don't understand what was gained by your modifications.

I would have just cut off the swivel fittings that connected to the manablock and installed new port valves in their place. Un-tangle and neatly strap the pex and your done.


KISS



Like this:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Also, WTF is this all about:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Is that galvanized the copper is going into above the pump? I hope it's brass. Aren't there supposed to be valves to all the lines in a manifold? I'm not a big an of them we replaced a crap load of poly blocks but if it's piped for it they should get it.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> Is that galvanized the copper is going into above the pump? I hope it's brass. Aren't there supposed to be valves to all the lines in a manifold? I'm not a big an of them we replaced a crap load of poly blocks but if it's piped for it they should get it.


 No, it's stainless. And the ****ing new system that I installed works perfectly. The customer is happy, and it has a warranty. Damn I'm sick of of some of you seeing something out of the norm and ****ting all over it.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Protech said:


> Also, WTF is this all about:


 It's a goddam Grundfos MQ with a bypass. WTF don't you see.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> It's a goddam Grundfos MQ with a bypass. WTF don't you see.


1 type of pipe :laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Ken, my nearest wholesaler is 150 miles away. And delivery is unpredictable. I wish I had the benefit of a supply house in my backyard. But I dont. Deal with that for a while, and see how arrogant you can be. People need their plumbing to work now. Sometimes I have to make things work, and go back later to put in parts that I didn't have on hand. It's not always as easy as you think.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Ken, my nearest wholesaler is 150 miles away. And delivery is unpredictable. I wish I had the benefit of a supply house in my backyard. But I dont. Deal with that for a while, and see how arrogant you can be. People need their plumbing to work now. Sometimes I have to make things work, and go back later to put in parts that I didn't have on hand. It's not always as easy as you think.


I hear ya. I have made a few contraptions from time to time. :laughing:


----------



## brass plumbing (Jul 30, 2008)

Why is there galvanize fittings with copper connections? Shouldn't there be dielectrics in there somewhere? Are u using brass nipples?
Nevermind, seen the stainless note.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

From what I've read stainless can be corrosive when connecting to copper...Not sure about brass.. Always wanted to have a second opinion anyone experience this?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess a few of you missed this thread...

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/pump-bypass-prefab-14505/


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Thats how the new homes are around here... no joke. The building department is having trouble enforcing, they laid off half the staff!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I thought you did a massive improvement then the first guy. The only thing to ask is the pex right at the water heater. It was always my understanding that you needed 18" of hard line before transitioning to pex? However, I use viega and not uponor.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

I always knew those zurn pex manifolds were junk


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I thought you were going to put a hanger up from that PRV, to... The roof of your van...! :jester:

I almost forgot what an idiot I am, thanks Red! :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

U666A said:


> I thought you were going to put a hanger up from that PRV, to... The roof of your van...! :jester:
> 
> I almost forgot what an idiot I am, thanks Red! :laughing:


That was one that was too good to pass up! :laughing:

Thanks for the reminder laugh... :thumbup:


----------

